# Used my friend's DSLR to photograph my blue rams



## biggerbang (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm still pretty amateur at using his camera, but I think I got some decent shots of my electric blue balloon rams. I also threw in one full tank shot, though, I've been having an algae outbreak lately. Possibly due to the lighting being too strong and I dose ferts without CO2. I'm in the process of trying to convert it to high tech so bear with me.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Not bad, little OOF. Best method is to use a flash over the tank or if you have a very fast lens sometimes the tank light is enough.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Ooh they're nice and pudgey! And colorful! SO prettY!


----------

